# How to Modify a DVD rom to a DVD Player



## mailsaiuday (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a spare DVD rom which i want to connect to a TV what is the interface reqd
Uday


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Uday, and welcome to TSG,



> =mailsaiuday]spare DVD rom


If you are talking about a DVD drive that is made to go into a computer, then you would need a computer with a video controller card that could put out video signals to match your TV's inputs. You would also need a built-in sound controller on the motherboard or a sound controller card as well.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Forget it. It's much cheaper to buy a $20 DVD player than try to do this! You're missing a lot of pieces.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> It's much cheaper to buy a $20 DVD player


Where did you find one for $20? Best I could find was about $28 at the local Wal-Mart a few weeks ago.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I see them on the bargain sites all the time in that range. I don't see any there now, probably because they're trying to squeeze us for a little more right before Christmas. 

However, for $20 or $28, my comment still applies. This is most certainly going to be more expensive than just buying the player.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

if there is a Big Lots store. check there for the next couple days they have a vcr-dvd combo for $29.99


----------

